# Nomad Mac Issue



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi All, I just received my Nomad and after booting, I get a solid amber status light and a blinking blue activity light with no network light at all. I called technical support and we were able to find the nomad on my Macbook Air (OS 10.7.3). I am unable to activate the nomad however (error nomad/65535). They are escalating the issue but I thought I would post here to see if anyone has any suggestions.

I know how to log in to my router settings and such but not very technical so be specific if you can. I have a Linksys cable modem and the nomad is plugged in to my Netgear WNDR3300 wireless router.

I have also tried installing the application to my other Mac, an iMac with the same results. Any suggestions?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Sounds like network is working, if you can see it from the Mac. Are you now seeing solid amber and no activity light? If so, it could mean your Nomad can not see any DVRs (according to page 26 here).

If you haven't already, check that your "whole home", "external device" DVR settings are set to "allow" external device access. More about that on page 21 of that same user guide.


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

Steve said:


> Sounds like network is working, if you can see it from the Mac. Are you now seeing solid amber and no activity light? If so, it could mean your Nomad can not see any DVRs (according to page 26 here).
> 
> If you haven't already, check that your "whole home", "external device" DVR settings are set to "allow" external device access. More about that on page 21 of that same user guide.


I checked and the external device settings were not set properly, I have since reset them to allow. I also unplugged and plugged back in the Nomad. Relaunched the nomad application and get the same activation error. My status light is amber and not blinking and the activity light is blinking blue. The network light is not on.

Also note the hardware never did an update.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

shedberg said:


> I checked and the external device settings were not set properly, I have since reset them to allow. I also unplugged and plugged back in the Nomad. Relaunched the nomad application and get the same activation error. My status light is amber and not blinking and the activity light is blinking blue. The network light is not on.
> 
> Also note the hardware never did an update.


The last thing I can think to try is a 2-minute reset of the Nomad device. Press and hold the front panel red button located behind the plastic cover for about 2 minutes 10 seconds. That completely restores the device to factory settings. Between that and the correct DVR settings, it just might do the trick.


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

Not sure what has changed but my nomad finally appears to be downloading new firmware. After it is completed I will try again and update back here.


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

Just finished updating and now it activated the APP. Thanks Steve for your help!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

shedberg said:


> Just finished updating and now it activated the APP. Thanks Steve for your help!


Glad it worked out. Enjoy!


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

Steve said:


> Glad it worked out. Enjoy!


Hope so, I have a 3 and 1/2 hour flight coming up on Sunday and was hoping to watch a few shows!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It sounds like maybe the activation servers weren't working for a short while.


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

Well, I was on the phone with technical support and they never mentioned that. One other question, if I want to prepare and download a bunch of recordings, can I just make sure my mac isn't set to sleep and have the screensaver kick in or will that disrupt the process?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't think the screensaver will interfere, just don't let it go to sleep.


----------

